

Nokia to Cut 10,000 Jobs as Elop Tries to Stanch Losses - giorgiofontana
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-14/nokia-to-cut-10-000-jobs-as-elop-tries-to-stanch-losses.html

======
michaelcampbell
Huh, never saw that spelling of "stanch" before; always thought it was
"staunch".

